# Angry ternager



## Welshjon (Jul 9, 2022)

Any advice on what to say to 17 year old T1 who is angry at having to deal with all that goes with being diabetic?  Provide support,, listen, comfort, shoulder to cry on and practical advice but looking for any nuggets of wisdom on what to say to help get through message that he ultimately needs to make peace with being T1.  Know it will come with time and maturity but keen to hear any nuggets.  Thank you.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Jul 9, 2022)

Oh bless him. It is hard and anger is a normal reaction. There will be some grief about the ease of life he thought he would have but T1 is manageable and he will be able to do all the stuff he wants just with some adjustments. The day to day grind of always having to think about food is exhausting and as with lots of chronic conditions it takes energy and time to deal with. It’s like living in an extreme climate. If he was in Antarctica he would always have to don his cold weather gear to go outside. Railing against his diabetes is like railing against the snow. It won’t change anything and will just use up his energy. But it is understandable and he will have times when it gets him down. Talking to his mates is really important. If they know how to help him manage his diabetes and get an insight into the frustrations of it all they can help support him through it.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jul 9, 2022)

Can you encourage him to come onto the forum and talk to some of the other young people on here as that may help hime feel that he is not alone with his situation.
I'm sure others with teenage children will support you and do ask any questions you may have.
What insulins and regime does he have and does he manage his condition independently.


----------



## rayray119 (Jul 10, 2022)

Welshjon said:


> Any advice on what to say to 17 year old T1 who is angry at having to deal with all that goes with being diabetic?  Provide support,, listen, comfort, shoulder to cry on and practical advice but looking for any nuggets of wisdom on what to say to help get through message that he ultimately needs to make peace with being T1.  Know it will come with time and maturity but keen to hear any nuggets.  Thank you.


This might seem a bit crigeing but this vedio really helps me when I'm getting frustrated with it all so may be worth looking at.


----------



## Lily123 (Jul 10, 2022)

I just remember to take each day as it comes. If one day is a total disaster with BG then see what if anything needs adjusting after a few days


----------



## Inka (Jul 10, 2022)

Welshjon said:


> Any advice on what to say to 17 year old T1 who is angry at having to deal with all that goes with being diabetic?  Provide support,, listen, comfort, shoulder to cry on and practical advice but looking for any nuggets of wisdom on what to say to help get through message that he ultimately needs to make peace with being T1.  Know it will come with time and maturity but keen to hear any nuggets.  Thank you.



Finding others with Type 1 helps, I think. So, he could join this forum, or you could simply Google for some famous people with Type 1, so he doesn’t feel alone. It is annoying and upsetting to be different, so never downplay his feelings. Just listening and sympathising helps a lot.


----------



## Inka (Jul 10, 2022)

Here’s a list (link below) but it’s also important to stress that he should just be himself. He doesn’t have to be a sports star or a rock star, just being him is enough. Also stress that Type 1 doesn’t define him. It’s not who he is and he’s still the same person he was before and still in charge of his life.

https://jdrf.org.uk/about-us/our-people/our-celebrity-supporters/

.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 10, 2022)

Well on the basis that  1. Diabetes clinics - especially paediatric ones - have access to psychological assistance should someone need that  2.  'His' clinic is also YOUR clinic cos they're well aware that anybody's kid's diabetes is always largely reliant on how well those parents grasp what it involves - so - I dunno - can they give knowledgeable relevant tips to parents?  

and 3.  Is the Ragnar Hanas book of any help here?  I know it is with factual stuff however old you are - but clueless about the psych aspects.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 11, 2022)

trophywench said:


> and 3. Is the Ragnar Hanas book of any help here? I know it is with factual stuff however old you are - but clueless about the psych aspects


I would say not so good on Psych stuff.  However understanding more about the practical stuff can help.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 11, 2022)

I think one of the best things I found helped was being with a load of others dealing with T1.  I met loads of them when I volunteered on a DUK T1 Family weekend.

 I know that the weekend helped the families involved but just seeing so many of the volunteers getting on with it all, and accepting it as just part of life, really helped me to do the same.  That may not appeal at present But worth a look at at some time.


----------

